# Looking for replacement smok tfv4 glass



## Naeemhoosen (26/8/15)

Can anyone point me in the right direction im looking for a replacement glass for my smok tfv4


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/8/15)

One of mine also broke, definitely need some spare glasses as well.


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/8/15)

Already? Damn guys, what do you do with your TFV4's?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cave Johnson (27/8/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Already? Damn guys, what do you do with your TFV4's?



Mine broke before the first damn pull. Was screwing it on for the first time and it shattered, wasn't even tight yet. Doesn't seem to be very strong.


----------



## Lim (27/8/15)

Have no luck finding spare glass tank in China, but have asked the source supplier if they sell the glass tank only. 

That is not good man, you should handle them like girl friend..


----------



## skola (27/8/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Mine broke before the first damn pull. Was screwing it on for the first time and it shattered, wasn't even tight yet. Doesn't seem to be very strong.


Maybe you're too strong

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Dr Phil (27/8/15)

Lol take it easy put away the big guns


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/10/15)

Any vendors get any in yet?


----------



## skola (9/10/15)

Cave Johnson said:


> Any vendors get any in yet?


Did you break another one?


----------



## Cave Johnson (9/10/15)

skola said:


> Did you break another one?



Not yet thankfully, but definitely need to keep some spares.


----------



## Cave Johnson (12/10/15)

No one?


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (12/10/15)

Nope


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (12/10/15)

Will see if we can get some with our next order. Placing it tomorrow

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GravityVapors (27/10/15)

Vaperite South Africa said:


> Will see if we can get some with our next order. Placing it tomorrow



Did you guys get in any tfv4 replacement glass yet?


----------



## GravityVapors (27/10/15)

https://www.fasttech.com/products/3311900 
$4.30 for 5 replacement glass


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/10/15)

Checking with SMOK right now. Shipment leaving Saturday so hopefully we can sort you out

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Vaperite South Africa (27/10/15)

Unfortunately none of the suppliers carry the SMOK replacement glass. The minimum order is 500 and so it will be a while before any of them carry it but will keep an eye on it and order as soon as they stock it


----------



## Lim (27/1/16)

I have some tfv4 replacement glass if any is interested


----------

